# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Assistant IT Administrator

## SV1JRT

Στον οργανισμό που εργάζομαι ζητάμε για άμεση πρόσληψη "*Assistant IT Administrator*" για να με βοηθάει. Η εργασία είναι στη Λ. Βουλιαγμένης. Είναι οκτάωρη, 8:00 με 16:00 πρωί. Ο υποψήφιος πρέπει να έχει τα σχετικά πτυχία και καλό είναι να έχει κάποια προϋπηρεσία.  ΔΥΟ πράγματα που πρέπει επίσης να αναφέρω, είναι ότι έχει ΠΟΛΥ κουβάλημα H/Y, Monitor, printer και τα σχετικά και το δεύτερο είναι ότι είναι εργασία με *ΕΞΑΜΗΝΗ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ*, η οποία κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα ανανεωθεί μετά το τέλος της. Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε μπορεί να μου στείλει ένα πμ για να του δώσω το email στο οποίο θα στείλει το βιογραφικό του.
.

Διευκρίνηση: Επειδή η θέση εργασίας είναι σε πολυεθνικό οργανισμό, είναι απαραίτητο *πτυχίο πληροφορικής* ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ ή master και τουλάχιστον Lower στα Αγγλικά με ευχέρεια στην ομιλία. Πιστοποίηση Cisco CCNA ή Microsoft MCSA και ανώτερα, θα θεωρηθούν πλεονεκτήματα.

.

----------

